# What's on your bucket list for semi-auto handguns?



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok- I'll start

- a Berreta 92
- a Desert Eagle 50AE (I rented one-- what a blast!)
- a 7.62x39 pistol upon which I can put a sig brace


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

2a said:


> Ok- I'll start
> 
> - a Berreta 92
> - a Desert Eagle 50AE (I rented one-- what a blast!)
> - a 7.62x39 pistol upon which I can put a sig brace


For me: 
BHP (recent production and a 60s model)
SA Operator 1911 & a Wilson Combat 1911
Beretta M9

I plan on getting a few others for GP, but those would be on my list for sure.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A WWI M1911 with USMC history behind it.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Springfield LW compact in .45acp.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CZ-75B Cold War Commemorative Edition
CZ-75B to actually use and go shoot
Walther PK-380


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to have Hickock 45s collection of Glocks. 

Hey might as well dream big!
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I am happy to report that I have all the firearms I want or need.........for the time being. 

Seems like every few years though, something changes and I revise my collection.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I have 8 semi autos. The only thing I want that I don't have is a CZ P-07 with Trijicon HD night sights in orange. You hear that Trijicon! Make the sights!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Desert Eagle 50AE
CZ Scorpion Evo 3 S1 (new for 2015)
STI Lawman 1911 in OD Green

Off the top of my head...


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Cz p o1


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I really want a Sig MK 25 or 229


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Here's mine :smt1099






​*


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Though I don't have a bucket list and have most everything I want and need. You never know what may show up and scream take me home. But I only have room for 3 or 4 more in the safes and no more room for long guns. Guess that means up-grading my safes.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Just one, and it's an easy one.*

I have my Wonder-9,,,
I have my compact 9s and 380s,,,
And I have a nice collection of rimfires.

All I need to complete the "sets" of guns I like to assemble,,,
Would be a Ruger MK-II or MK-III pistol.

This is an easy one for me.

Aarond

.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I've owned and shot a lot of the modern stuff.
It would have to be something "New" and innovative to really get me really interested.

Otherwise, mostly retro stuff for me.

Broomhandle Mauser, Lugers ?

Howdah pistol, Walker Colt ?

Stuff I generally can't afford, or, like the blackpowder stuff, replicas anyway, would never use enough to justify the expense.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruger Mark III Hunter
Ruger SR1911
S&W M&P22
STI DVC open!(looks cool)
CZ 75 TS Czechmate


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Right now I'm gass'en for a Ruger lc9-s pro. One of the best triggers I've ever felt, and very reasonable in price.
Probably will look at the new glock 43


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm now itchin' for a very small single stack 9mm... Thinking Kel-Tec pf9


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Another BHP


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Walther PPQ M1
Beretta APX (if the reviews are good)
Glock 23/19 (just to have one)
CZ 75 P-06


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta 87
Sig MPX [SBR version]
Springfield EMP or CZ75d PCR

Trade Sf 1911a1 for Range Officer model
GP100 in .327 [yea, snuck that one in]

And any sort of railway police pistol - with appropriate markings. I saw a pic of an Israeli Beretta with such markings so I know they are out there.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

You know its not a bucket list, but always wanted a .44 auto-mag, but could never find one that I could afford, and they have been out of production for so long that a nice would be hard to find and parts even harder. One can only hope one will show up and I would have the cash for it.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine bucket list is a pistol from every manufacture. If I had to pick one it would be the Coogan .357 full size 1911.


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 5, 2015)

I would want a few revolvers. A 586-1 4in. Highway patrolman 4 in. In semi a pre b CZ 75 a p38 and a ww ll remington1911 a-1. There is more but these are must have!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

My list is longer than the Mississippi. I have already way to many guns. I promised myself 3 gun purchases ago that now, now is finally the last gun that I bought. 
But the EAA from my daughter in law hummm, humm and the new Walther CCP? Springfield makes really nice products and I don't even have one.....
Well I said, the list is long but I promised me that I have enough guns now.


----------



## OKNewshawk (Jan 9, 2015)

My list is short and consists mainly of guns that have a connection to TV shows I've enjoyed.
SIG Sauer P230 SL
SIG Sauer P239 SAS TT
Walther P38 with "Man from U.N.C.L.E." accessories
Mauser C1898

As for more "real world" handguns, I'm planning to get the following:
SCCY CPX-2 TT
FN FNS-9c


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Kind of a tough question as there are so many nice pistols. But if I have to make a choice the next one will probably be a 1911


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have my mind set on a CZ 75D PCR Compact.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> I have my mind set on a CZ 75D PCR Compact.


Good choice! I've got a P01, P06, CZ 40 P and a CZ 75 Compact all steel. I just wish they made one in all stainless steel. At one time they made one with a satin nickel finish, no more. Only the full size 75 B is all stainless they offer either a polished or matte finish. :smt102 Why no compact?


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have my mind set on a CZ 75D PCR Compact.


My absolute favorite! You won't regret it

I carry mine IWB in this homemade (not by me) holster


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

2a said:


> My absolute favorite! You won't regret it
> 
> I carry mine IWB in this homemade (not by me) holster


Did you change the hammer spring to a lighter one or do you still have the OEM factory spring installed? I put a 13-pound hammer spring in my CZ 75B Omega last year and am glad I did. Made a sizable difference in the trigger in both DA and SA mode.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Didn't change the spring... All stock


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

LC9s, then a 1911, an M&P, and most anything that goes Bang!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

A Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless - either a nice original or one of the new repros if they ever hit the market.


----------



## blueknight57 (Feb 6, 2015)

WALTHER PPQ 40 cal.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> *Here's mine :smt1099
> 
> View attachment 992​*


I never seen the gun bucket before. Very cool,lol.

Where do you store the holsters? :smt033


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Walther P88 Compact


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> Good choice! I've got a P01, P06, CZ 40 P and a CZ 75 Compact all steel. I just wish they made one in all stainless steel. At one time they made one with a satin nickel finish, no more. Only the full size 75 B is all stainless they offer either a polished or matte finish. :smt102 Why no compact?


A couple of weeks ago, I located a dealer in my state who seems to sell CZ's almost exclusively. He had four CZ 75D PCR Compacts in stock at an excellent price and I asked him if he was going to be at the Nation's Gun Show at the end of April and would he be bringing along some of those babies with him. He said he was going to be there and that he had another four set aside for the show.

Yesterday, he showed no more in his inventory (website) but he still had the four for the show. I asked if he wouldn't mind putting my name on one to hold it for me and he was fine with that. So it looks like I'll get my PCR Compact in two weeks. I had looked all over the place for this gun until I hooked up with this little shop close to the Virginia/Tennessee border. Since he is going to set one aside for me, I can avoid the transfer fee to one of my local shops. And I just ordered a 13-pound hammer spring for it yesterday evening. I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The CZ 75D PCR looks like a winner to me. The only thing that might prevent me from buying one would be the fact that the RAMI, in a Glock 26-sized pistol, shoots so great. Although I had some initial feed and eject problems with hollow points ammo, once the factory resolved that issue (a free fluff and buff), it is the most accurate pistol in that size range I have ever fired. In fact, I shoot it every bit as well as my favorite 1911, which is the ultimate compliment from me, on any semi-auto. Also, I favor the B models that can be carried cocked and locked, so as to have the same trigger pull for the first shot. That is merely a matter of practice, to get used to the DA first round, though, so I would likely not pass up a good deal on any CZ that I didn't already own - they really are great pistols, and I'm eventually going to be fighting my two grandsons off of the two CZ's that I already own.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The RAMI looks like a great little pistol. I have a CZ 75B Omega which I purchased early last year. I had been thinking about getting a CZ 75B for some years and decided to just go ahead and do it. It's a great shooter.

Would I likely carry it? No, I doubt it since I much prefer DAO striker fired pistols. But that wouldn't completely exclude me from taking one along on my side (would need a holster). They are such good shooters.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I, too, prefer striker-fired for carry, but my preferences go back and forth all the time, so I like to assume that I might eventually be carrying almost any handgun I own, and buy accordingly.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

The Walther P-38 Napoleon Solo carried on the old Man From U.N.C.L.E. TV series. Short barrel, muzzle break. Could accept a shoulder stock, extended mag and barrel.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

HK P30SK when HK finally goes to pot with that gun.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Sig P229 Scorpion
H&K HK45


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

While most people posted a nice assortment of handguns, only a couple of them would make it to my "Bucket List". 

Someone posted a Beretta 92. Really? A 92? You can buy one about anywhere that sells handguns Nothing rare or expensive. 

My bucket list of handguns would include, but not be limited to:

1.) AMT AutoMag .44AMP ( preferably with a 6.5" barrel ).

2.) D&D Bren Ten 10mm

3.) Glock 18 9mm

4.) Beretta 93R

That's just a few that I would love to have. 

Paul


----------



## gunfun (Apr 9, 2012)

My needs are modest:

1. CZ 75BD

2. Beretta 92G-SD

3. Smith & Wesson model 57


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

--The one that might actually happen: Ruger 22/45 Target

--The one that I can only dream about: Vintage 1911


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Probably more stuff I 'want', but for the bucket list, I'm seeking:

A Remington model 51 (the old one designed by Petersen) in .32 ACP; 

A Webley & Scott 7.65mm (.32 ACP) 1908 self loading pistol; and 

A collector grade M1911, preferably made by Colt or (as long as I'm dreaming) any pistol documented to have been owned by either Louis B. Puller or George S. Patton. 

I think I have a chance with the Remington or Webley & Scott.


----------



## Topshelfrep (May 10, 2015)

Im looking for a Beretta 92 or 96 Combat Combo. I know its a tall order buy if anyone knows of one for sale ,Please let me know. [email protected]


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife says" why do we need more guns?"

my answer is -becaus ewe do-- variety is the spice of life--if not a glock 23( or 19) or a HK vp9 or walther ppq would be the only guns in the safe

I think a CZ custom shop custom 75 or sp01 would be nice

a Sig p226 ss elite might come to the range if I can get one

a Glock 34 or 41 might be in the future as might be a CZ p 07

the sky is the limit if the money is available--LOL

recenly bought a Wilson combat CQB, an Ed Brown Kobra and a Night hawk-- talon(all in 45 acp)--cross thos e off the bucket list

so many guns--so little money(left)--ha ha ha


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm developing a yen for a decent, used Browning Hi Power.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I'm developing a yen for a decent, used Browning Hi Power.


You won't regret getting one.


----------



## NuJudge (Feb 15, 2014)

A h&k p8.


----------



## 2spurs (Jun 26, 2015)

sig 226


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Wilson combat 1911 a ruger single action revolver in 44mag and a colt AR-15 in 300 blackout


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

2a said:


> Ok- I'll start
> 
> - a Berreta 92
> - a Desert Eagle 50AE (I rented one-- what a blast!)
> - a 7.62x39 pistol upon which I can put a sig brace


mine can change rapidly-- did well so far this year--picked up a nighthawk talon, a wilson combat cqb and spec ops, a ed brown kobra FS, a H+K VP9 and traded my p30 for a p30L with LEM trigger v3 and a ccp from walther--my wife loved it so much I had to buy another--LOL--poor me--LOVE them all

so what is next?

maybe a wilson combat cqb in 9mm or a dan wesson specialist in 9mm--depends on $$ and timing

a 357 mag 4" revolver(S+W vs Ruger gp100)

maybe S+W M+P core 9mm FS

maybe Beretta APX--

who knows?

have a great 4th of July --


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

+1 wc 1911


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

2spurs said:


> sig 226


thanks 2 spurs I forgot to add a sig p226 enhanced elite-silly me


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

otisroy said:


> Sig P229 Scorpion
> H&K HK45


love my hk45 hope you get yours soon


----------



## Bigdog357 (Jan 24, 2015)

XDM 45 ACP 5.25 Competition model - Bi-tone, I have the 9mm, I need to add its brother to my safe


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

While it is not a handgun, my bucket list consists of a fully armed Blackhawk chopper.... :smt1099


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

[THat =2a;341908]Okll start

- a Berreta 92
- a Desert Eagle 50AE (I rented one-- what a blast!)
- a 7.62x39 pistol upon which I can put a sig brace[/QUOTE]

-Sphinx SDP Alpha
-H&K vp9
-H&K usp
-H&K 45
-Sig p226
-CZ sp-01 tactical
- Sig 1911
- beretta 92fs vertec
- walther ppq
- High point 9mm (just kidding)
- That 7.62x 39 you mentioned just made the list


----------



## psuminer (Jul 6, 2013)

1. S&W 1911 PC Commander-size
2. Sphinx SDP 9mm


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Anything Glock


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> While it is not a handgun, my bucket list consists of a fully armed Blackhawk chopper.... :smt1099


I'll see that and add a M1117
Although I'd settle for a Flyer 72 for a commuter.....


----------

